
Why use learning when you can fit? - ngaut
http://databasearchitects.blogspot.com/2019/05/why-use-learning-when-you-can-fit.html
======
joycian
I don't get this article? Fitting the polynomial is learning, right? (fancy
machine learning methods are also not much more than curve fitting)

------
enriquto
This question makes no sense to me. Isn't learning a form of fitting?

~~~
aisofteng
In machine learning, a learned model should be able to generalize to unseen
data. Curve fitting does not have that characteristic.

~~~
8note
as long as you're interpolating, it should do just fine.

if you're extrapolating, it'll depend on whether you've assumed the right
boundary conditions, but that's true for any model

~~~
enriquto
The difference between interpolation and extrapolation is not that relevant in
dimensions higher than 1.

